

The Waves of the Future May Bend Around Metamaterials - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/24/science/the-waves-of-the-future-may-bend-around-metamaterials.html?ref=science&_r=0

======
dougpetro
Interesting read. Looks like metamaterials are gonna finally be able to make
us invisible as well. [http://www.thedp.com/article/2015/02/nanotechnology-
invisibi...](http://www.thedp.com/article/2015/02/nanotechnology-invisibility)

